# International exchanges



## stargazer (1 May 2007)

Hi 

Anyone know a site where one can glance at the international exchanges at a glance to see how they are going.

I recall coming across a site that had about 8 small graphs on it of the different exchanges but can't recall or find it.

cheers
SG


----------



## professor_frink (1 May 2007)

here you go

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/intlindices


----------



## CanOz (8 May 2007)

Not sure what these guys had for lunch, but whatever it was it made them cranky...China H fell through S1 and struggling to get back through...not sure what caused the change though....HS down too, nikkei, everything has just dropped after lunch!


----------



## CanOz (11 May 2007)

Quite a selloff on the Asian markets....the ASX has faired better then most so far.


Cheers,


----------



## stargazer (13 May 2007)

Hi

Thanks for those replies and help.

cheers
SG


----------



## yonnie (9 July 2007)

if you want heaps more countries, go to bloomberg.com


----------



## theasxgorilla (10 July 2007)

This link also has a nice updating list that includes several emerging markets and the ability to download ALL EOD historic data for the included exchanges.

The catch is its in Russian...but you can figure it out.


----------

